# September Wedding in Glasgow



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

We are attending a wedding in Glasgow and would like to find kennels and a site close to Bath St G2 4 Glasgow


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Rossoil said:


> We are attending a wedding in Glasgow and would like to find kennels and a site close to Bath St G2 4 Glasgow


Bath St is right in the midle of Glasgow city centre so it really depends on what you mean by close. Walking distance is a definate no no. Will have a quick look round for you but to be honest anything I will find will be a good bit away from Glasgow and I cannot think (at the mo...............but give me time!!) where you would park in city centre with a van!!! Give me an hour or so and I will get back to you.

I suppose if all else fails, there is always outside my hoose!!!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I cannot think of anything either Carol. How about a site near a rail station, but that would mean not staying 'til the bitter end if you needed to get back that night.

Another thought - how about a cheap hotel for one night (is there such a thing?) with the van parked on a safe site near a station which you could get to the following day?

Life's a trial isn't it :wink: 

Sue

P.S. I sometimes take the train to meetings in Glasgow, OH drives to Edinburgh CC site and I get the shuttle train over to Edinburgh - good excuse for an extra couple of nights in the van. Sorry waffle over :roll:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Rossoil, I can only think of 3 option -

J5 M74 - Strathclyde Park, nice enough site but a taxi ride to a train station (Hamilton / Motherwell) or a taxi straight to the city about 25 quid, but getting back might be an issue for a weegie cab as they dont like going out the boundary. A firm local to the site would do a booked pick up I am sure.

http://www.northlan.gov.uk/leisure+...e+country+park++camping+and+caravan+site.html

Stepps - Near train station but unsure when they stop running. Never been but at a wedding across the road from it in September so may try it our with a collegue who is bringing he caravan down from up North.

http://www.craigendmuir.co.uk/

Ayr, Craigie Gardens CC - Again unsure when trains stop running but a good 45 mins journey but a lovely site in a lovely town.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...ub+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=CRAIGIE+GARDENS

Depending what weekend it is I may be away so you could have my drive with hook up, water & waste!!! 100yards from a train station but the last one runs from Glasgow at 11pm.

Anyway must go, should be busy packing the van rather than surfing for going to France / Belgium & Germany for 2 1/2 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

*September wedding in glasgow*

Date of wedding is Friday 19th Sept at Bath St ,reception is somewhere close but a train ride afterwards sounds fine. Space would be required from lunchtime on Friday for 24 hours max as we will be touring the next week before returning to N.I. We have 2 Westies to kennel for 1 night as well,Thanks for your help and we hope that you enjoy your trip to Europe as much we do T.H.Ross
J5 M74 - Strathclyde Park, nice enough site but a taxi ride to a train station (Hamilton / Motherwell) or a taxi straight to the city about 25 quid, but getting back might be an issue for a weegie cab as they dont like going out the boundary. A firm local to the site would do a booked pick up I am sure.

http://www.northlan.gov.uk/leisure+...e+country+park++camping+and+caravan+site.html

Stepps - Near train station but unsure when they stop running. Never been but at a wedding across the road from it in September so may try it our with a collegue who is bringing he caravan down from up North.

http://www.craigendmuir.co.uk/

Ayr, Craigie Gardens CC - Again unsure when trains stop running but a good 45 mins journey but a lovely site in a lovely town.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...ub+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=CRAIGIE+GARDENS

Depending what weekend it is I may be away so you could have my drive with hook up, water & waste!!! 100yards from a train station but the last one runs from Glasgow at 11pm.

Anyway must go, should be busy packing the van rather than surfing for going to France / Belgium & Germany for 2 1/2 weeks tomorrow!!![/quote]


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

[Hi carolgavin,The date of the wedding is Fri.19th Sept and we need space for 24 hours max as we will be touring for 1 week afterwards before returning to N.I.
I will try and see if I can find a kennels for 2 westies maybe with space to leave our MH and get a train back to it late at night. Thanks for your help T.H.Ross

quote="carolgavin"]


Rossoil said:


> We are attending a wedding in Glasgow and would like to find kennels and a site close to Bath St G2 4 Glasgow


Bath St is right in the midle of Glasgow city centre so it really depends on what you mean by close. Walking distance is a definate no no. Will have a quick look round for you but to be honest anything I will find will be a good bit away from Glasgow and I cannot think (at the mo...............but give me time!!) where you would park in city centre with a van!!! Give me an hour or so and I will get back to you.

I suppose if all else fails, there is always outside my hoose!!!![/quote]


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

We recently stayed at the Craigendmuir site. When we arrived we looked around and thought no way are we staying here, it looks a real dump with half demolished statics and large wire fence everywhere. However, this is all in the process of being removed and if you drive onto the site it is very nice with excellent clean and modern facilities. I would highly recommend it. 

We were attending a Dolly Parton concert. It cost us 4GBP for a taxi from the site to the station then 15minutes into the centre of Glasgow. Not sure what time the trains stop at, but would certainly give this site some thought.

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Stewart ,thanks for your help, we have been offered permission to leave our motorhome at Blantyre kennels along with our dogs ang get a train or taxi to the wedding. This would seem to be the easiest option Thanks agan T.H.Rossquote="stewartwebr"]Hello,

We recently stayed at the Craigendmuir site. When we arrived we looked around and thought no way are we staying here, it looks a real dump with half demolished statics and large wire fence everywhere. However, this is all in the process of being removed and if you drive onto the site it is very nice with excellent clean and modern facilities. I would highly recommend it.

We were attending a Dolly Parton concert. It cost us 4GBP for a taxi from the site to the station then 15minutes into the centre of Glasgow. Not sure what time the trains stop at, but would certainly give this site some thought.

Regards,

Stewart[/quote]


----------

